# Peacock identification please.



## re3561 (Mar 25, 2013)

So I have been doing alot of searching online and when I bought my fish they were in an assorted tank. So I matched them to the best that I could to the ones I was looking for. Am I right? If not can you correctly identify for me please? Sorry if the pics are too big.
Aulonocara hueseri Likoma Island ''Midnight''









Aulonocara sp. ''Lwanda'' Hai Reef ''Red Top'' 









Aulonocara baenschi ''Yellow Regal''









Aulonocara maylandi ''Sulferhead"


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya i think you have them all correctly identified. Im best with SA/CA cichlids but i think you got it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## re3561 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. I do have what looks to be a picked on fish. Hopefully he pulls through


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Which one? If its a big problem you could move the decorations/rocks around. Decrease the temp. Or if it gets really bad add some dither fish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## re3561 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oscar98 said:


> Which one? If its a big problem you could move the decorations/rocks around. Decrease the temp. Or if it gets really bad add some dither fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is the last one in the last pic. He was placed in the same bag as another one when i bought them. I noticed in the bag he was being picked on. It just continued in the tank. I have added a couple more fish so Its calmed down but I took him out and is in another tank with just a couple of fish to get better. He's swimming and eating now.


----------

